# New to wicking



## blackheart (21/5/17)

Hi guys and gals i need advice pronto if possible please before i go back to stinkies.Just started building and for the life of me i cannot seem to get cotton bacon threaded without bunching up,using 3 mm jig and RTA is Tornado Hero.All i get is a bit of taste and hardly any vapour,any help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Heino13 (21/5/17)

Less is more 

Try less and it shouldn't bunch

What tank? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (21/5/17)

Tip: Make sure your fingers are clean.



Edit. Found this video on u tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

blackheart said:


> Hi guys and gals i need advice pronto if possible please before i go back to stinkies.Just started building and for the life of me i cannot seem to get cotton bacon threaded without bunching up,using 3 mm jig and RTA is Tornado Hero.All i get is a bit of taste and hardly any vapour,any help would be appreciated.



Hi @blackheart 
Hang in there
Maybe you are starting with a piece of cotton that is too thick?
Cut a piece or break a piece that is a little bit bigger (visually) than your 3mmID coil, then twist the one end of the cotton piece into a thin point and feed that in the one side and pull it out the other side.

It may be bunching up if there are "stray" strands of cotton getting pulled outside the coil.

Another tip which may help which I use from time to time. Because i cant always get the exact correct thickness, i cut the cotton at a slight angle so its less on one side and slightly more on the other side. Then i pull it through from the thinner side until i reach the optimal thickness. Easier to do with the Jap Cotton square pads, not so easy with Cotton Bacon, but i do that with good results usually. It is a bit wasteful but i find it a bit easier most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blackheart (21/5/17)

Thanks @Silver will try and @Heino13 it is Tornado Hero RTA.It sure is trying and frustrating wasting all the time and not vaping.


----------

